

Someone lost the Apple iPhone 4G in a bar - Screenshots + Video - maxklein
http://gizmodo.com/5520164/this-is-apples-next-iphone

======
dave1619
Wow, this is pretty crazy. After reading engadget and now gizmodo, I think
this is the production model we'll see in June. It's already April and they're
already in production to produce millions of units for launch. The biggest
improvements to me are: 1) front-facing camera - this will go well with VOIP
multitasking announced in iPhone OS 4.0, 2) screen resolution increase,
probably double according to John Gruber, and 3) flash camera and better
resolution. It's probably faster than previous models as well.

~~~
tortilla
The glass back should also improve reception.

------
dabent
I just want it to work on a non-AT&T network (Verizon).

------
phillaf
It instantly reminded me of this post about how apple does controlled leaks
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1034741>

------
bryanh
My guess is its the real 4G and this is part of an intentional leak because
the 4G wasn't getting the level of coverage Apple wanted (iPad hangover?). I
mean, otherwise Gizmodo would be in hot water (I assume it is technically
reported as stolen).

Next, how is Apple planning on playing this out? Will the lawyers play their
part and blow some hot air?

------
mattwdelong
My first thought after seeing this is: I wonder if the person who lost it will
be fired?

Secondly, he is toting that it has a plastic backing now - allegedly, for
increase in reception range. Do you think that could be just for the purposes
of the prototype?

To me, it really doesn't look like a polished piece of work that Apple
normally puts out.

~~~
aditya
Yeah, unreleased iPhones get "lost in bars" all the time. ;-)

------
prewett
If this really is a prototype that Apple lost, and gizmodo publicly admits
that they know that Apple wants it back, wouldn't disassembling someone else's
property and publicizing it on a major web site be pretty risky from a legal
standpoint? (Unless this is a controlled leak)

